# Freezing Mashed Potatoes



## Seven S (Aug 26, 2007)

Quick question...   I boiled some peeled Idaho potatoes in salted water and mashed them with a ricer.  I realized I had way too much potatoes and only used half of them to serve as mashed potatoes by incorporating butter and cream.  The other half which were only mashed without incorporating butter or cream, I froze in a tupperware container.  Anyone know if I will have issues thawing them later and making them into mashed potatoes for serving?  I have never done this before and wondering if anyone had.  Thanks!


----------



## Dove (Aug 26, 2007)

*I have done the same thing for years. I think they will be just fine. I usually fry them for breakfast.
Marge~Dove*


----------



## AstridG (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi, 

I've never done it with mashed potatoes, but I always froze a lot of stuff and it's always fine. The only advice I'd like to give is: do not wait to long before using it as after you will have ice inside. Additional advice: wait for it to be cold, and take the water out (if there is some due to hot)


----------



## Katie H (Aug 26, 2007)

They should thaw out okay, except they might be a bit watery.  I would just drain the water off and add butter and cream to them as if they'd just been cooked. I'd heat them first in a double boiler or gently in the microwave.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 26, 2007)

Hey Miss Marge!!! Potato pancakes for me too!!!!


----------



## Caine (Aug 27, 2007)

Country Crock sells frozen mashed potatoes in a plastic tub. If they can do it, you can too.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 27, 2007)

where do it get the plastic tub? 

mashed spuds are very forgiving, so freezing is not a problem. just don't whip them first, or they'll be gummy. get a good spud smasher and do it the ol' fashioned way.

and leftover mashed potato pancakes for me too, please. especially if you add some chopped scallions to make champ potatoes.


----------



## Caine (Aug 27, 2007)

buckytom said:


> where do it get the plastic tub?


 
From the same Chinese plastic tub factory they get their Country Crock margarine plastic tubs from.

One thing I forgot to mention is, when you reheat the mashed potatoes in the microwave, they're going to separate, so you need to stir the mositure back into them every 30 seconds or so as they're being nuked!


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 27, 2007)

Potato Pancakes are a great option,, but you can successfully also make regular mashed.

I would not use the microwave, but would instead heat the cream gently and add it to the thawed potatoes and continue heating gently and blending in the cream... then add some yummy butter and s & p and you're good to go. 

Just don't tell the people you're serving they were frozen....


----------

